# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  les liens des posts suivis ne s'ouvrent plus

## maruska

depuis le 19 juin je reçois sur ma messagerie orange les messages des posts suivis sur rescue sous forme d'un texte où toutes les phrases se suivent sans aucun espace entre elles ni paragraphe. Le lien cliquable est inséré au milieu des phrases et je ne peux plus l'ouvrir. De même pour mes mp. J'arrive à lire mes messages grâce à quelques messages conservés AVANT le 19juin

Est-ce un pb concernant rescue ou ma messagerie orange?
Merci pour votre réponse.

----------


## JUMECA

j'ai le même problème! et je ne suis pas chez Orange

----------


## Algo

Bonjour,

Je pense que j'ai corrigé le problème, merci de me faire signe si ce n'est pas le cas

----------


## maruska

votre message se présente en effet normalement sur ma messagerie et j'ai pu l'ouvrir sans pb.
J'espère tout va aller bien maintenant et je vous remercie.

Bonne fin de journée
Martine

----------


## JUMECA

problème résolu, merci Algo

----------


## fanelan

Bonjour,
vu le souci avec les liens, j'ai changé mon adresse mail, mais le lien que vous m'avez envoyé n'est pas actif.
Merci de m'aider.

----------


## maruska

bonsoir Algo,

Le même pb vient de revenir ce soir pour mes mails  :: , pouvez-vous m'aider à nouveau svp. Merci

----------


## Algo

Oui c'est à cause d'une newsletter qui est en train d'être envoyée. Tout rentrera dans l'ordre cette nuit/demain matin.

Désolé du désagrément.

----------


## fanelan

Merci Algo, on va donc attendre.

----------


## maruska

oui merci Algo!!

----------

